
Pure Old Ruby Object (PORO) HTML scraper with a Simple DSL - joaomdmoura
https://gist.github.com/joaomdmoura/f7091bcf83b901f7c6645119b1ce87bc
======
joaomdmoura
I know Nokogiri is a (huge) dependency, in my case I’m using it in a Rails
app, and Nokogiri is already there ‍️ but would be nice to use plain http
requests instead I might do it next

